# Prices of Soft Plastics



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

There is no doubt that Soft plastics are very effective. But do any of you guys feel that you are getting ripped off, some packs cost more then $10.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

No i dont think it a rip out at all.
I use mostly berkley gulps and lead free TT jigheads and i know if i lose one on a snag that the jighead anit posioning the water and the fish can eat my SP because there made for biosalt and will be gone in a week or so if not eaten.
So no not really but that just MHO

Thanks Rik


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.bassassassin.com/browseproducts/Index.html

i've found this website, and they've got some good plastics, at a very cheap price.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

How i look at the price of Sp's is, My fav SP is the berkley beach work 6" new penny. You get 10 Sp's for 10 bucks, but i only use half a worm at a time. So i get 20 lures in one pack and thats 50c per lure.
On average around here i get flatties at 45 to 50cm long, if i land a 50cm flattie its just cost me 50c and most of the time the lure is ok. But how much would it cost for you to go and buy a 50cm flattie from coles?
a lot more then 50c id say.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

vuki said:


> http://www.bassassassin.com/browseproducts/Index.html
> 
> i've found this website, and they've got some good plastics, at a very cheap price.


Thnx vuki, what sp's from that site have been most effective and what have you caught on them? For me i don't think the berkly gulp sp's are overpriced because they work!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Gulps being the exception....I reckon alot of plastics are overpriced.

I'm happy to pay the price for the gulps for the same reason as the other guys, knowing they are bio-degradable, and knowing fish love em!

Many other plastics plloute our waterways, are cheaper to manufacture, less effective, and cost the same.......so I would say yes some plastics are overpriced.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

for me, they are a good alternative to using fresh bait.

to get fresh bait I either have to spend a few hours catching, pumping or trapping or alternatively going to the bait shop and paying out my $$ for (usually) frozen 2nd rate bait.

therefore, for me SP's are convenient, easy to buy and store, similar price to bait and definitely catch fish. they also don't require delicate handling and storage like fresh bait and will last in my tackle bag for quite a while

therefore, I reckon even at $10 a pack they are pretty good value.

mental note, getting low on sandworms, must visit the tackle shop..... :lol: oops gotta go now. :shock:


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

Magicrik,
I agree, the gulp sandworms are excellent, i've got about 4 packs at home. 
It's much easier then me going down to the beach, or into the river pumping worms for an hour or two. The gulp sandworms work the same if not better then real tube worms or blood worms and they are much easier to get onto the hook. 
With the Worms i believe you get your money's worth, but with some other plastics i think they are way overpriced.

BJT,
I havent yet bought or tried any of the plastics from bass assasin. They are cheap, but will end up being more expensive once you post them here to australia. The only way you'll get your money's worth is if you buy bulk.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I would ahve to say yes and no, somepleaces are well overpriced.

Example
2 well known Hobart Tackle stores and MO Tackle (the catacogue you can buy from the newsagency), prcing on Berkley Gulps the Squid ones about 6 inches long

Tackle Store 1 - $11.95
Tackle Store 2 - $12.95
Mo Tackle - $6.95

It all depends on where you get them from, sure Mo Tackle charge $15 frieght, but I only use them when they have lots of things I want. This month they also have Ecogear SX40's for $14.95.


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

I know sps are overpriced when you compare what we pay for them here compared to the US (and they usually have to import them as well so its already been through a few sets of hands before they get them)
Unfortunately we are never going to get them at a good price because AQIS has now decreed that any imports of sps have to be accompanied by a declaration from the manufacturer stating that they are 100% artificial. And you have to pay an inspection fee.
How do I know this ? I had a consignment of 8 packets of Berkley Power Minnows that I bought on eBay confiscated.

From my discussions with AQIS all you can do is bring them back in as part of your fishing gear but if you get them shipped to you then you run the risk of having them seized.

Sorry for the whinge but when you can land them here , including express freight, for less than $3 to $4 a packet its annoying :x

By the way I have no problem with AQIS protecting our environment but these were sps available in every tackle store in the country

Guy


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

No, I dont think that they are overpriced (escept for the ecogear plastics) when you consider a tub of scrubworms would cost around $10 these days, and prawns around $5-$7 compared to $5-$6 for a packet of squidgies. The bonus is that you probably will only go through 2 plastics out of the packet in a day as opposed to the entire packet of prawns for the same price. Just remember that plastics arnt considered as lures, they are considered more as artificial baits and are therefore priced as such, cheaper than lures, and better value than bait.


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

Guy, 
If they are 100% artificial and have a declaration and also contain no scent, then will they be held up at customs, also would you have to pay for the inspection fee. 
I know that the soft plastics from http://www.Bassassain.com dont contain any scent so would they be ok?


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

KELJAD YOU SAY YOU GO THROUGH 2 PLASTICS A DAY. MATE I WOULD GO 2 PACKETS A DAY.  MILAN


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

If they come into the country as artificial baits then customs go troppo on em. 
If they come in as fishing lures then they let them through without a second glance.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't think the soft plastics are expensive at all. The jig heads though are a total rip off IMHO. Considering they are just a hook with a bit of lead around them. The second I find the mold to make them myself, I'll be making by the kilo as I already do my sinkers.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

PeterJ said:


> If they come into the country as artificial baits then customs go troppo on em.
> If they come in as fishing lures then they let them through without a second glance.


 :x Hey are you sayin Troppo is artificial 8)

:? Ya could be right PeterJ

 fishing Russ


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

PeterJ said:


> If they come into the country as artificial baits then customs go troppo on em.
> If they come in as fishing lures then they let them through without a second glance.


That wasn't the case with mine Pete, came in declared as lures and well you know the story. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

When I need plastics, I get them from the States.

The last lot, Sliders, I ordered the whole colour range for landed in Australia for 3.19 a bag.

Best way to do it in my opinion.

Doing a buy again soon, anyone want some?

Cheers


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I voted no because unless you can make them yourself, like PeterJ you have no choice. Some Sps are cheap. I'm hoping to get into sps more purely for the value they represent in $ terms as apposed to expensive HBs, as I tend to go through a few.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't think there over priced, But i very rairly pay full price, as i wait to see them discounted, 20% to 50% off. I have 25 to 30 Packs of different types of sp's. Mainly Berkley & Squidgy. That i have only payed $3.50 to $4.50 For. A-Mart + Big W are good Places to pick up Discounted Sp's.


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

Mac fish,
where do you buy your sp's from?
Do they have an online store?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

For sliders http://www.fishingworld.com/Slider/
For fishing gear http://www.fishingworld.com/Retailers/

Cheers


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Mac_fish said:


> For sliders http://www.fishingworld.com/Slider/
> For fishing gear http://www.fishingworld.com/Retailers/
> 
> Cheers


Are sliders just another name for jig heads or is there a difference between the 2?


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

Are there plastics good?
Have you used the worms and the shads?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

They're just my favorite plastic, I have caught bass flathead and good bream with them over the years. http://www.fishingworld.com/Slider/Deta ... 2&SKU=SBG3

Don't buy them if your not familiar with them, also check out lureworld.com.au and fishinglures.com.au

Cheers


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, I think Soft Plastics are over priced. Though i don't think the prices will go down as many people buy them. How much worth of plastics is there in each Berkley Powerbait, 2-3cents maybe?

One other thing, Gulps arn't Soft Plastics. Gulps are bait. They are just corn flour and a bit of water, along with some natural scent pushed into a mould. The reason Gulp! isn't baned in most tournaments and other bio-degradedable 'baits' are, is because Berkley has become a major sponsor.

Troy


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

No I don't think soft plastics are over priced, in a typical hot session I'd go through 4-5 plastic minnows maybe a few jigs heads so thats about $7-$8 bucks for a few kilos of fish which would typically cost around $20 at the market? Compared to bait its probably double the price to use but in some cases plastic work better on the day?

Milt,


----------

